# The Battle of FaF Bridge.



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_A bridge. An ordinary bridge. The one construction leading to the other side of the dark chasm that splits the ground asunder in both directions. Constructed of stone and wood. It is but a dull ordinary crossing. But you must cross it.. 

However! The bridge has a guardian._

OOC bit: Hey! I felt like doing a battle royale in the style of the battle of Stamford Bridge. Only I am the guardian of the bridge! ÒwÓ COME AT ME!!

Rules are simple. Keep it SFW, no Godmodding or you will automatically get punted into the abyss. For convenience, keep it 1v1. If the guardian is defeated the winner becomes the new guardian and thus has to defend the bridge until they are defeated. The guardian is immune to one shot powers. When a guardian is defeated they may return no sooner than after the second subsequent battle since their defeat. Make it  as amusing as possible. This is an RP for fun and frolics!

And now back IC!

_Queen Skittles stood upon the bridge. The gusts of wind whipping her dress to and fro playfully as she stood sentinel. The silk of her beautiful dress whispering gently as it brushed against its self. 
Clutched in her paw was a mighty two handed black iron skillet pan. It's haft almost as long as her own body. The hard iron pommel wedged into the stones of the bridge firmly. The pan was a giant lump of iron with the stains of its use as a kitchen implement engrained into its very being.

The Queen stood silently, like a monolith of stone as she waited for one fated to defeat her or in turn be defeated and cast into the depths of oblivion.

A shadow appeared in the distance.._


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally (for she is) tentatively approached the bridge. The crossing was necessary because there were supplies she needed from the city on the other side. She had heard stories of the guardian and those that had thought strength and power were the way to victory, they now all lay broken at the bottom of the chasm. The wind tugged at her hair and robe as she walked on, the bridge was in sight now and the Queen was sitting in a comfortable chair looking left and right. Noticing Sally the Queen stood and took position in the middle of the bridge, holding the pan in a guard position. Sally took a deep breath and carefully placed a foot on the worn planks of the crossing, reaching into the sack she had slung over her shoulder. The Queen watched curiously and Sally withdrew a small porcelain pot. Stopping a few feet from the Queen Sally sat down on the bridge and placed two cups down then poured the potion from the pot into them, she was almost sure this was the guardian's only weakness. She picked up one of the cups for herself and offered the other to the Queen.
'Tea?'
_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Prancing towards the bridge, was everyone's favorite ye old troublemaker vixen, Aurelia Bradanska the fox. After coming from a pleasant day of searching around for spices and various knickknacks at the local market, she would have decided to take an alternate route towards her mountainside cottage that she hadn't before, this very same bridge. Soon the tiny vixen in a red dress would be seen going towards the bridge with a basket around her arm. 




_


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally (for she is) tentatively approached the bridge. The crossing was necessary because there were supplies she needed from the city on the other side. She had heard stories of the guardian and those that had thought strength and power were the way to victory, they now all lay broken at the bottom of the chasm. The wind tugged at her hair and robe as she walked on, the bridge was in sight now and the Queen was sitting in a comfortable chair looking left and right. Noticing Sally the Queen stood and took position in the middle of the bridge, holding the pan in a guard position. Sally took a deep breath and carefully placed a foot on the worn planks of the crossing, reaching into the sack she had slung over her shoulder. The Queen watched curiously and Sally withdrew a small porcelain pot. Stopping a few feet from the Queen Sally sat down on the bridge and placed two cups down then poured the potion from the pot into them, she was almost sure this was the guardian's only weakness. She picked up one of the cups for herself and offered the other to the Queen.
> 'Tea?'_


_The Queen eyed the the teacup sceptically for a moment before graciously accepting the proffered cup of tea in her dainty paws. Her fearsome pan momentarily forgotten lay abandoned to the side. She raised the steaming cup to her delicate snoot and sniffed at it appreciatively before very slowly taking a loud slurping sip. "Hmm.. Not bad at all!" She exclaimed jubilantly!_



Jaredthefox92 said:


> _Prancing towards the bridge, was everyone's favorite ye old troublemaker vixen, Aurelia Bradanska the fox. After coming from a pleasant day of searching around for spices and various knickknacks at the local market, she would have decided to take an alternate route towards her mountainside cottage that she hadn't before, this very same bridge. Soon the tiny vixen in a red dress would be seen going towards the bridge with a basket around her arm.
> 
> View attachment 96145_


_The Queen fixed the vixen with a withering stare! Her paw clenching the teacup dangerously tight. "You are disturbing teatime!" She boomed and went to place the cup down and reach for her skillet.
_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"Tea time? Why have tea on bridge? Bridge are for horses and walking, si?" She asked, as she stopped and became rather confused as to why someone would have tea on top of a bridge.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen eyed the the teacup sceptically for a moment before graciously accepting the proffered cup of tea in her dainty paws. Her fearsome pan momentarily forgotten lay abandoned to the side. She raised the steaming cup to her delicate snoot and sniffed at it appreciatively before very slowly taking a loud slurping sip. "Hmm.. Not bad at all!" She exclaimed jubilantly!
> 
> 
> The Queen fixed the vixen with a withering stare! Her paw clenching the teacup dangerously tight. "You are disturbing teatime!" She boomed and went to place the cup down and reach for her skillet._


_Sally scoots quickly out of panning range to preserve her life, tea and packet of HobNobs she is saving for emergencies. She settles back against the bridge wall to watch the upcoming engagement with interest._


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Tea time? Why have tea on bridge? Bridge are for horses and walking, si?" She asked, as she stopped and became rather confused as to why someone would have tea on top of a bridge.


_"Simple really.. I am the Queen and this is my bridge. Tea was offered. Thus it was teatime." The Squirlf monarch replied and lifted her skillet with practiced ease before whirling it skillfully over her head and then bringing the pan down with a loud heavy thump between her footpaws. "No one crosses my bridge." She stated flatly._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

_Arnak crested the hill just in time to see his beloved queen strike the ground.

"What is this?" The sorcerer pondered, intrigued..

"I think I'll watch for a bit, haven't seen a decent fight in a millennia"_


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Summons more water to rase the water line to the bridge, not submerging it, this may give me places to hide and wait for the time to strike

(Am i doing this right?)


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally wonders if now is a good time to scoot sideways across the bridge while the Queen is distracted. She decided this wouldn't really be playing fair and besides the wily Kitsune has a few tricks up her sleeves. She continues to sip her tea and wait for the right moment._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Summons more water to rase the water line to the bridge, not submerging it, this may give me places to hide and wait for the time to strike
> 
> (Am i doing this right?)


*drains it back* 

Fair battles only! @Skittles  are you sure this is a regulation Ref's outfit? (Thin button up... minus the buttons and short shorts)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> *drains it back*
> 
> Fair battles only! @Skittles  are you sure this is a regulation Ref's outfit? (Thin button up... minus the buttons and short shorts)



but... but ... ... it was allowed in pvp

Trys to get a lesser amount of water to help me use vaporeons powers


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> but... but ... ... it was allowed in pvp
> 
> Trys to get a lesser amount of water to help me use vaporeons powers


Might have to ask Skitz


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 11, 2020)

Quietly the hyena, clad in dark green combat fatigues, slid over the hilltop on his belly, his rifle in his right hand. His progress was agonisingly slow and completely silent, as he lifted himself up and moved inch by unch, over the hilltop, and then down the other side. His ears were folded agianst his skull, and his breathing laboured but soft. He stopped his progress behind a bunch of nettles, conveniently allowing him to observe inbetween the rolling hills that lead towards the chasm, and the bridge across it. He reached for the mouthpiece of his water bladder and suckled on it, drinking a few gulps of fresh water, and allowing himself to rest for a moment, catching his breath, before he reached for his rifle again, quietly, slowly, unfolding the bipod and propping it up in front of him, being careful not to make the long barrel peek out of the cover of nettles. He reached for the bolt and opened it, sliding it back slowly, giving the chamber a cursory inspection, and then attached the magazine, with quiet, controlled motions chambering a single bullet, and then pushed the stock against his shoulder, leaning his cheek onto the cheekpiece and squinting through the powerful scope.

It took him a few moments to locate the chasm and he slid his field of vision along it until he had located the bridge across it. People were milling about close by, and Conor adjusted the scope again, until he could see them better. He stopped for a moment, fingering out a waterproof pad and pen from his pockets and started marking up distances inbetween himself and the bridge, noting out prominent objects ont he way to give him a chance to calculate the wind speeds. He reached for the adjusting dials of his scope, carefully bringing the crosshairs in line with the bridgehead and the centre mass of the person standing in the middle. He made a few calculations on the pad, adjusted his scope again, and then reached for the PTT button on his gear

"Oscar 2 is in position, awaiting your call, over."

Gently, he put his clawless finger just above the trigger guard of the rifle, while gripping the stock tighter. He modulated his breathing, slowing it down, and kept his scope trained on the bridge.

He was ready.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally pours another cup of tea._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Quietly the hyena, clad in dark green combat fatigues, slid over the hilltop on his belly, his rifle in his right hand. His progress was agonisingly slow and completely silent, as he lifted himself up and moved inch by unch, over the hilltop, and then down the other side. His ears were folded agianst his skull, and his breathing laboured but soft. He stopped his progress behind a bunch of nettles, conveniently allowing him to observe inbetween the rolling hills that lead towards the chasm, and the bridge across it. He reached for the mouthpiece of his water bladder and suckled on it, drinking a few gulps of fresh water, and allowing himself to rest for a moment, catching his breath, before he reached for his rifle again, quietly, slowly, unfolding the bipod and propping it up in front of him, being careful not to make the long barrel peek out of the cover of nettles. He reached for the bolt and opened it, sliding it back slowly, giving the chamber a cursory inspection, and then attached the magazine, with quiet, controlled motions chambering a single bullet, and then pushed the stock against his shoulder, leaning his cheek onto the cheekpiece and squinting through the powerful scope.
> 
> It took him a few moments to locate the chasm and he slid his field of vision along it until he had located the bridge across it. People were milling about close by, and Conor adjusted the scope again, until he could see them better. He stopped for a moment, fingering out a waterproof pad and pen from his pockets and started marking up distances inbetween himself and the bridge, noting out prominent objects ont he way to give him a chance to calculate the wind speeds. He reached for the adjusting dials of his scope, carefully bringing the crosshairs in line with the bridgehead and the centre mass of the person standing in the middle. He made a few calculations on the pad, adjusted his scope again, and then reached for the PTT button on his gear
> 
> ...


With a sigh, Arnak snapped his fingers and the would be assassin's rifle turned to dust. 

"Only cowards rely on guns, fight the guardian with honor or suffer your rifles fate


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Gets enough water to make this safe, and then sneaks under the bridge when no one is looking

Also leaves 3 boxes of donuts and a teapot as a distraction


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_"My word. What a busy day.. Weeks without nary a visitor and I get several!"  The Queen exclaimed in exasperation. "No matter. I will trounce you all in time for tiffin and toss your battered fluffy butts into the bottomless chasm behind me!" She proclaimed and readied the mighty skillet in her paws. "Whose for a clobbering!? Come one! Come all! O got enough for everyfur!" She paused and looked over at Sally suspiciously, holding her gaze for the longest minute before she smiled beatifically. "Did you perchance bring any hobnobs?" She asked._


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> With a sigh, Arnak snapped his fingers and the would be assassin's rifle turned to dust.
> 
> "Only cowards rely on guns, fight the guardian with honor or suffer your rifles fate


_The Queen looked from Arnak to the sniper in the hills. "Hey! Give him back his weapon!" She gestured from the Dragowolf to the hyena. "He had chosen his method of attack.. Do not steal it from him please~" _


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen looked from Arnak to the sniper in the hills. "Hey! Give him back his weapon!" She gestured from the Dragowolf to the hyena. "He had chosen his method of attack.. Do not steal it from him please~" _



so does this mean i can summon a large amount of water as long as it does not cover the main section of the bridge ?


----------



## WhiskeyWerewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> With a sigh, Arnak snapped his fingers and the would be assassin's rifle turned to dust.
> 
> "Only cowards rely on guns, fight the guardian with honor or suffer your rifles fate


Woke up on the godmod side of the bed today?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

As the multitudes began to slowly gather on this bridge, a fellow camo-wearing fur emerged from the treeline. Unlike the yeen sniper in the hills, this raccoon was just your average infantryman with a rifle, sidearm, and standard body armor for a soldier. The coon looked about at the mix of warriors on the bridge, having almost a sense of deja vu about the queen on the other side but shaking it off. All he knew was that he had been tasked to cross the bridge at all costs, as there was an asset on the other side he was tasked to collect. He found a stump to sit on and popped a squat, watching the pair drink tea on the bridge as he pulled out a dip can from his vest and put a wad in his maw. 

"Man... whatever's on the other side must be reeeeeeal important if all these sons of bitches are trying to get to the other side too. Let's see who disturbs the tea party and makes the first move~"


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> so does this mean i can summon a large amount of water as long as it does not cover the main section of the bridge ?


Yes, but the chasm would never fill. ^~^


WhiskeyWerewolf said:


> Woke up on the godmod side of the bed today?


T'is being resolved~ I will state it clearly here now to prevent further kerfuffle. NO GODMODDING of any kind please. Or alternatively do have a quick chat with the fur involved if you are unsure of how to proceed.

Now back to our scheduled? Programming.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

fills you skillet with corned beef hash that has to be fully cooked before it can return to weapon status... you can keep the hash


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen looked from Arnak to the sniper in the hills. "Hey! Give him back his weapon!" She gestured from the Dragowolf to the hyena. "He had chosen his method of attack.. Do not steal it from him please~" _


Fine...


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Loads ‘non lethal’ shock rounds into my sniper for later use

They don’t fit in anything full auto i have


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> fills you skillet with corned beef hash that has to be fully cooked before it can return to weapon status... you can keep the hash


_The Queen eyed the offending mess in her pain with an undisguised expression of disgust before she turned and catapulted the contents within the pan into the  dark abyss. "How dare you defile my beautiful pan!!" She roared and thrust out an accusing paw towards the offender. "I will remember this transgression!" She promised darkly._


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Fills pan with other breakfast foods to make up for the hash

probably bacon but many something else


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _"My word. What a busy day.. Weeks without nary a visitor and I get several!"  The Queen exclaimed in exasperation. "No matter. I will trounce you all in time for tiffin and toss your battered fluffy butts into the bottomless chasm behind me!" She proclaimed and readied the mighty skillet in her paws. "Whose for a clobbering!? Come one! Come all! O got enough for everyfur!" She paused and looked over at Sally suspiciously, holding her gaze for the longest minute before she smiled beatifically. "Did you perchance bring any hobnobs?" She asked._


_Sally smiles back an rummages through her satchel, removing a few knives (all broken), a gun (no bullets and the firing pin is bent) and a marriage proposal from the love starved Duke of Fluffton (nice chap but a bit full of himself) before finding her pack of HobNobs. 'I did,.do you want one now or wait until you are less busy?'_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

*gives @ConorHyena  his rifle back* 

If the queen says so...


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 11, 2020)

_Roxanne takes a seat on the hillside over looking the bridge at the amount of furs being attracted by the fight below.

"Yoo-hoo, if those hobnobs are going, I'll take one. Otherwise, continue!"_


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Passes out non lethal ammo to everyone


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen eyed the offending mess in her pain with an undisguised expression of disgust before she turned and catapulted the contents within the pan into the  dark abyss. "How dare you defile my beautiful pan!!" She roared and thrust out an accusing paw towards the offender. "I will remember this transgression!" She promised darkly._


*shutters


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 11, 2020)

The hyena had immediately acted upon being discovered. He had been sure, so sure that nobody had detected his approach, but one could never know. Shouldering the rifle, he broke cover, sprinting down the hillside, until he found cover in a thicket of trees, throwing himself against the ground, unfortunatly, face-first, into a bunch of nettles. The stinging feeling on his exposed snout almost made him flinch, but he stayed there, face in the nettles, grinding his teeth, his rifle clutched against his body, waiting, expecting an attack. He knew he should abort, but if he could wait out here for maybe another few minutes.. then he could make his way sideways, towards a shallow stream, one he had identified earlier as a means to change position. It'd be awful, crawling through the wet mud, but at least he would not be detected. 

he waited, and then slowly, still on his belly, his face now burning with the sensation of many nettle stings, he crawled out of the thicket and towards the stream, keeping below the grass and moving agonizingly slow, maintaining complete silence. He couldn't see what was happening on the bridge, and he needed time to reposition.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Passes out non lethal ammo to everyone


*refuses* im just here to watch Skittles pummel some fools


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> _Roxanne takes a seat on the hillside over looking the bridge at the amount of furs being attracted by the fight below.
> 
> "Yoo-hoo, if those hobnobs are going, I'll take one. Otherwise, continue!"_


*Uses hitherto unknown 'Kitsune Levitation Spell' to send one over*
(Note: I can only levitate small chocolate covered objects.)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> *Uses hitherto unknown 'Kitsune Levitation Spell' to send one over*
> (Note: I can only levitate small chocolate covered objects.)


Covers in chocolate to see if it works


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 11, 2020)

"Thank you darling. One simply loves to watch a beating with a snack. By all means, continue. I'm not here to interfere."

The vixen on the ridge calls back, pulling out a pair of opera glasses and nibbles on the biscuit as the action gets going.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

_Amidst the chaos, a small, three foot purple Pikachu named Soul would wander out, catching sight of the bridge. It looked like a simple bridge, and one that seemed really fun to cross. He had always had a thing for crossing bridges, and this bridge, must be crossed. Soul sat down, wondering if there were any guards in the way. Happily, he stood up, then walked on over to the ascending hill that reached it. Then, he saw what looked like a small armada of furs trying to battle the Queen with a plethora of methods. Soul sighed a bit, his cheeks sparking a faint purple as he sat down, his zigzag tail skimming the grass playfully.

"I hear it's very rude to interrupt a battle! More so, raise one's paw against royalty.....wait, the monarchy still reigns supreme?," the Pikachu mused, getting off track. 

No, he though. "I must stick true! I will cross that bridge, at any costs! Even if one must give free hugs to do so!"

Patiently, he climbed a tree, his red scarf flapping in the wind as he watched the collective array of furs go at it in an attempt to get across. Soul had no real motive to cross, he just liked crossing bridges.

But deep inside, he had the ultimate strategy. The key battle trump car. The pristine moment of victory clear in his mind.

Nobody could resist the power of a free snuggle. Who could? Only a madman would refuse!

Curiously, he waited, his tail swishing about silently as he watched everyone try many different ways to get across. _


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_The Queen eyed the ingredients necessary for a perfect full English breakfast in her pan. "Huh.." She mused in confusion before she once more heaved the contents over the side of the bridge! "That's it! I'm a grumpy fløøf now. She huffed and flexed with her pan before moving towards the assembled group of furs. "No one messes with my pan!"_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Passes out non lethal ammo to everyone


The coon would shake his head as he loaded a magazine into his rifle. "I'll pass lizardman, I'm on kill or capture orders here, and I'd hate to shoot up a tea party. We'll just see if I can third-party these SOBs and mop up the leftovers."


Skittles said:


> _The Queen eyed the ingredients necessary for a perfect full English breakfast in her pan. "Huh.." She mused in confusion before she once more heaved the contents over the side of the bridge! "That's it! I'm a grumpy fløøf now. She huffed and flexed with her pan before moving towards the assembled group of furs. "No one messes with my pan!"_


The racc looked up as he had a smidge more deja vu as the queen approached him and the vaporeon, all types of agitated as shrugged his shoulders and spoke. "Sup? Pretty sure this guy is the one screwing with your skillet... is that a cast iron one? Is that Williams-Sonoma or Le Cruset?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

_Soul's ears twitched, hearing another heated moment. Curiously, the Pikachu sat up from on the branch of the tree, watching what would happen.

"Oh? Queen is gonna take the offensive? Now this I have to see!"_


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The coon would shake his head as he loaded a magazine into his rifle. "I'll pass lizardman, I'm on kill or capture orders here, and I'd hate to shoot up a tea party. We'll just see if I can third-party these SOBs and mop up the leftovers."
> 
> The racc looked up as he had a smidge more deja vu as the queen approached him and the vaporeon, all types of agitated as shrugged his shoulders and spoke. "Sup? Pretty sure this guy is the one screwing with your skillet... is that a cast iron one? Is that Williams-Sonoma or Le Cruset?"


_The Queen paused. "Le cruset I believe." She eyed her pan fondly for a moment before glaring at those positioned before her. 

_


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Takes several x-defenses before trying to evade


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen paused. "Le cruset I believe." She eyed her pan fondly for a moment before glaring at those positioned before her. _


"Oh nice... y'know, I'd trade you for a good solid skillet, but I'm on a mission here to get to the other side of the bridge, and you're in the way. I feel like I might know you from somewhere... have we met?" The raccoon, whose name was James, stood up from his stump and held his rifle in his hands, looking to the squirlf as he kept a neutral look on his face.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 11, 2020)

"I say, down there, is this a meet and greet or a fight? Should I put the kettle on, or grab a shovel and begin the digging of one's grave?"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally decides it's time someone made an actual move. She stands and begins to walk towards the Queen with calm confident steps._


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_The Queen does not hear her approach, too busy is she with keeping a beady eye upon the gathering furs before her._


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally lightly taps the Queen on the shoulder to get her attention, (she believes in a fair fight after all) and stands there, arms hanging loosely, hands empty, but with the hint of mischief playing about her mouth._


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

_From the view the Pikachu had in his tree, he could see the collective amount of furs from below, all trying to get across the bridge. He would wait, he thought. Wait for the right time to cross.

Surely, it can't be that hard right? 

The Pikachu waved a bit from where he was, smiling at the Queen.
"I'm not gonna lie, this'll be my first encounter with royalty! Hope I can make a good impression!"_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally decides it's time someone made an actual move. She stands and begins to walk towards the Queen with calm confident steps._



"Mom! WAIT!" Laura comes running from the brush to meet Sally and the queen. "Good luck..." the vixen throws her arms around Sally and smiles.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "Mom! WAIT!" Laura comes running from the brush to meet Sally and the queen. "Good luck..." the vixen throws her arms around Sally and smiles.


_Sally uses a little known 'Time freezing Spell' to halt time so she can have a few uninterrupted moments with her beloved daughter.
"Thank you" She smiles back and returns the hug.
"It's good to see you here. After I'm done here there is a charming little tavern just the other side of these woods, we should meet up for a while, I'd love to hear what you have been up to."
She turns back to the Queen and gives Laura a reassuring wink.
"Don't worry, I know what I'm doing.... Or at least I think I do."
With a wave she dispelled the time freeze.

(Note: this spell is only used to provide time for those 'special' moments, it is of no use in combat.)_


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_Queen Skittles blinked in confusion as she eyed the mischievous vixen whom had so kindly provided afternoon tea and biscuits. "Myesh?"_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally uses a little known 'Time freezing Spell' to halt time so she can have a few uninterrupted moments with her beloved daughter.
> "Thank you" She smiles back and returns the hug.
> "It's good to see you here. After I'm done here there is a charming little tavern just the other side of these woods, we should meet up for a while, I'd love to hear what you have been up to."
> She turns back to the Queen and gives Laura a reassuring wink.
> ...



"Your magic is back!" _The shocked whisper emerging from Laura's mouth. She steps back to let her mom return to her work.

Meanwhile, an avatar of the goddess Selinelis sits just outside of the battlefield, to heal the fallen and to throw would be gods into the abyss. She has no intention of interfering with the battle and is there to keep the other gods at bay._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

A moment of boredom overtook the dragowolf as he watched. 

"I came to see carnage and floof, not a furcon!" He exclaimed, still trying to close the shirt that the queen put him in.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "Your magic is back!" _The shocked whisper emerging from Laura's mouth. She steps back to let her mom return to her work.
> 
> Meanwhile, an avatar of the goddess Selinelis sits just outside of the battlefield, to heal the fallen and to throw would be gods into the abyss. She has no intention of interfering with the battle and is there to keep the other gods at bay._


I am not a god... unless you ask the few tribes I took pity on.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"I bow to no monarch. Now I will be crossing bridge regardless!" She said stubbornly as she would proceed to cross it.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I am not a god... unless you ask the few tribes I took pity on.


"As long you don't concentrate divine energy on the battlefield and warp reality, it will be fine. Reweaving a broken bit of space-time is a rather time-sensitive procedure that I would rather not have to do" _Selenelis states, not bothering to take her eyes off of the campfire._


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _Queen Skittles blinked in confusion as she eyed the mischievous vixen whom had so kindly provided afternoon tea and biscuits. "Myesh?"_


_Sally's vibrant green eyes look deep into the Queen's eyes, that hint of mischief getting stronger.
Without warning, moving at a speed honed by decades of practice on dance floors across the world Sally wraps her arms around the Queen, catching her in a tight embrace, and at the same time planting a very very passionate kiss on her._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

*watching, expecting to see @Jaredthefox92  be flung into the abyss


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally's vibrant green eyes look deep into the Queen's eyes, that hint of mischief getting stronger.
> Without warning, moving at a speed honed by decades of practice on dance floors across the world Sally wraps her arms around the Queen, catching her in a tight embrace, and at the same time planting a very very passionate kiss on her._


*slight jealousy*


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "I bow to no monarch. Now I will be crossing bridge regardless!" She said stubbornly as she would proceed to cross it.


_A loud whooshing noise followed by a high pitched whistling announces the use of the skillet being swung at ridiculous speed towards the malcontent whom dare try to cross the bridge. "VENI VIDI FLØØØØØØØØØØFI!!!" The Queen roared as she sought to deal a staggering blow to Aurelia for daring to defy the Queen's laws!! _


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

(Ah! I missed TR's embrace! How clumsy of me! I shall fix this.


TR273 said:


> _Sally's vibrant green eyes look deep into the Queen's eyes, that hint of mischief getting stronger.
> Without warning, moving at a speed honed by decades of practice on dance floors across the world Sally wraps her arms around the Queen, catching her in a tight embrace, and at the same time planting a very very passionate kiss on her._


_The Queen is caught off guard by the sudden affectionate turn of events and flails as she is knocked off balance before landing in a pile of fluff and silk, dragging Sally down with her! "Eeep!" The pan missing Aurelia by inches before flying through the air and deafening everyfur nearby with a sonic boom before it smashes into a tree and sunders it from crown to root._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _A loud whooshing noise followed by a high pitched whistling announces the use of the skillet being swung at ridiculous speed towards the malcontent whom dare try to cross the bridge. "VENI VIDI FLØØØØØØØØØØFI!!!" The Queen roared as she sought to deal a staggering blow to Aurelia for daring to defy the Queen's laws!! _



"Mierda!" The vixen let out as she would put out her hands, quite frankly not expecting a pan being thrown at her as an attack.

The pan would then suddenly stop in mid-air, as if it were being held in place by some sort of telekinetic psychokinesis, more than likely what this woman did.

"Pans are not for tossing, they are for cooking!" The woman would reply as her eyes would be seemingly be glowing as  soon the pan would be levitated back over to the queen.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

*secretly records the fall*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

(Aurelia just started walking on the bridge, she's a bit distanced for melee.)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

James quickly backed up as the skillet was swung at the speed of light, not wanting to take a hit to the noggin from this now very agitated fluffball. He smirked as he decided to move over next to the dragowolf @Arnak_Drago , whistling through his teeth as he cheered and called out, "Whoop her ass! Send 'em on a long way down!"


Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Mierda!" The vixen let out as she would put out her hands, quite frankly not expecting a pan being thrown at her as an attack.
> 
> The pan would then suddenly stop in mid-air, as if it were being held in place by some sort of telekinetic psychokinesis, more than likely what this woman did.
> 
> "Pans are not for tossing they are for cooking!" The woman would reply as her eyes would be seemingly be glowing as  soon the pan would be levitated back over to the queen.


James made a 'pft' noise as he shook his head, holding his chest rig as he spat out dip juice on the dirt before speaking. "What a tryhard... sweaty lookin' wannabe wizard is gonna get herself torn a new one."


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Aurelia just started walking on the bridge, she's a bit distanced for melee.)


(Okay)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> (Okay)



(If she was in melee I generally have her react in a different way. Melee means she would go into full combat.)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James quickly backed up as the skillet was swung at the speed of light, not wanting to take a hit to the noggin from this now very agitated fluffball. He smirked as he decided to move over next to the dragowolf @Arnak_Drago , whistling through his teeth as he cheered and called out, "Whoop her ass! Send him on a long way down!"
> 
> James made a 'pft' noise as he shook his head, holding his chest rig as he spat out dip juice on the dirt before speaking. "What a tryhard... sweaty lookin' wannabe wizard is gonna get herself torn a new one."


*side steps* don't stand so close. You reek of gunpowder and blood


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (If she was in melee I generally have her react in a different way. Melee means she would go into full combat.)


(I took a moment to review what led up to that point)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (If she was in melee I generally have her react in a different way. Melee means she would go into full combat.)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> *side steps* don't stand so close. You reek of gunpowder and blood


The coon would subconsciously sniff himself and discover he was right, before leaning back over and smelling the mage. "...You don't smell much better, buddy. Smell like stale clothes that haven't been washed in a minute. You live in a castle or some shit? I just know what I see in the media and movies and stuff... I think we both have stereotypes of the other, yea?" James smirked before looking back to the ensuing battle on the bridge, silently pulling for the queen as he spat more tobacco juice into the dirt.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The coon would subconsciously sniff himself and discover he was right, before leaning back over and smelling the mage. "...You don't smell much better, buddy. Smell like stale clothes that haven't been washed in a minute. You live in a castle or some shit? I just know what I see in the media and movies and stuff... I think we both have stereotypes of the other, yea?" James smirked before looking back to the ensuing battle on the bridge, silently pulling for the queen as he spat more tobacco juice into the dirt.


" i beg your pardon?! I wash my robes every Friday, and yes I live in a castle. I bet your barracks or whatever hole you crawled from is thrice as dirty as my dungeons


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (If she was in melee I generally have her react in a different way. Melee means she would go into full combat.)





Arnak_Drago said:


> (I took a moment to review what led up to that point)


(Hey... how about we give @Skittles a chance to respond, edit, or request that Jared edits before pointing fingers. Could be that they misunderstood the implied distance or that it was intended as a toss in the first place. Or anything in-between really.

Any misunderstanding of distance or ability is between the two combatants involved to clear up unless it cannot be resolved otherwise.)


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally continues her close range charm offensive._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> " i beg your pardon?! I wash my robes every Friday, and yes I live in a castle. I bet your barracks or whatever hole you crawled from is thrice as dirty as my dungeons


"Riiiight... What, you think we want to live in sweat-caked uniforms with sand everywhere? We work with what we have, not what we want. Barracks are clean where I'm from, but we don't have no fancy-schmancy magic to get the uniforms clean though. It's either just use baby wipes to get the sweaty spots clean and burn the uniform before you go home, or go buy a small washtub from a village and wash it that way. More concerned about my ass going home than smelling decent. 

At the end of the day, all carcasses stink. Something to think about right there. Luckily, this uniform smells more of gunpowder than sweat. It isss what it isss... don't hate on me because I've survived the throes of war. If you had no showers, your holier then thou ass would smell too."


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_The Queen is completely distracted by the amorous vixen! Her attempts at protest are buried under fluff and hugs. "HELP!!" _


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

(So how did the queen close the distance in range that quick across the entire bridge?)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (So how did the queen close the distance in range that quick across the entire bridge?)


*whistling*


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (So how did the queen close the distance in range that quick across the entire bridge?)


(she was standing at the foot of the bridge where all the other furs were, so unless she/Aurelia managed to sprint across really far, most would of been within pan striking range. Or that was how I read it atleast.)


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 11, 2020)

After having slid into the muddy stream, the hyena had crawled away from the hill, towards a previously-arranged evac point, where he waited for helicopter-borne evacuation. Situations like this required a strategic withdrawl and change of tactics.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

(I've written her on the other side of the bridge, you can call out and see people at a distance. Aurelia doesn't follow others or go with large crowds. It's completely her style to be on the opposite away from travelers. I had her looking out in the distance and calling out, but when they told her to go royally fuck herself she got pissed and began to slowly proceed on it, but not up close.)


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (I've written her on the other side of the bridge, you can call out and see people at a distance. Aurelia doesn't follow others or go with large crowds. It's completely her style to be on the opposite away from travelers. I had her looking out in the distance and calling out, but when they told her to go royally fuck herself she got pissed and began to slowly proceed on it, but not up close.)


(Ah! My bad then. I assumed she was on the side of the bridge everyone else was on X) sorry sorry. In that case.. She pretty much had free reign to walk across. )


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> (Ah! My bad then. I assumed she was on the side of the bridge everyone else was on X) sorry sorry. In that case.. She pretty much had free reign to walk across. )



Okay, Aurelia is an outcast, hence why she is like this. But yeah she wouldn't travel with others and would more than likely just be trying to get across to go up her mountain. She hates royalty for a good reason though, who should edit their post?)


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, Aurelia is an outcast, hence why she is like this. But yeah she wouldn't travel with others and would more than likely just be trying to get across to go up her mountain. She hates royalty for a good reason though, who should edit their post?)


(No one for now, I think everyone is on the same page. But I shall write a brief summary so we have a clue what is going on!)

_Chaos rages around one end of the bridge! The guardian, Queen Skittles, Empress of Fløøf has been engaged by multiple furs all trying to cross the bridge! Most are onlookers. Except for one brave amorous vixen. At the opposite end of the bridge another vixen makes her way across the chasm daring to challenge and defy the laws of the Queen!_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

_Soul, being a curious onlooker, watched eagerly as the battle raged on the bridge. It was quite entertaining to watch, and to see one person fend off that many was truly a spectacle.

"Wowee, the queen is really giving it her all!," the Pikachu exclaimed, wagging his tail as he watched the battle below, quivering in excitement._


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally surfaces for a moment.
"So" She says slightly breathlessly "Do you yield? Or do I need to start tickling?"_


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 11, 2020)

"Laura! Laura! Over here darling! Come, sit with me, we'll have tea and biscuits and watch your... did you say mother?! Watch your mother do your thing?"

The vixen on the ridge calls down on the girl coming back from the bridge.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

_The stubborn vixen in the red dress would proceed, slowly moving down while remaining adamant. She had to put up with these royals and their witch hunters, she wasn't going to take any rubbish from someone blocking her way home. Still, she wouldn't get too close, a show of fortitude would perhaps allow the queen to realize she couldn't be ruled and thus she would be granted access. She put her hands on her hips while the basket was fastened around her arm. She already was in enough trouble with the local witch hunters, so she wanted to settle this without the need to resort to violence. Still if forceful diplomacy was not possible however, she would oblige this so called "queen" to combat. _


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 11, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "Laura! Laura! Over here darling! Come, sit with me, we'll have tea and biscuits and watch your... did you say mother?! Watch your mother do your thing?"
> 
> The vixen on the ridge calls down on the girl coming back from the bridge.



Laura runs to Roxanne and watches on as the "fight" continues.

"Just like my mom to tickle someone into submission."

(Oh goodness me, these were originally two different versions of Laura. One from a sci-fi RP, and one from a present day RP. Whatever, this ain't a cannon fight, they can be the same for a while. Just expect some magic and sci-fi tech shenanigans. I guess time is wobbly woobly)


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_The Queen looked horrified at the idea of being tickled. "If I yield you will be the new guardian and will have to defend this bridge from EVERYONE for no other reason than that!" She warned and struggled away from the crafty vixen, oblivious to the approach of the second coming from the other side of the chasm. (Why are there so many foxes :O)_


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

(I'll just add that while it is true Sally doesn't usually have any magic ability, I sort of rewrote her a little to have massively reduced power. This power normally only manifests as her generally likeable aura but from time to time she can actively use it but only for small stuff and nothing that would give her an advantage in a fight. Her main skills are singing, dancing, listening and some pretty decent unarmed combat skills mostly due to her mother's insistence.)


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen looked horrified at the idea of being tickled. "If I yield you will be the new guardian and will have to defend this bridge from EVERYONE for no other reason than that!" She warned and struggled away from the crafty vixen, oblivious to the approach of the second coming from the other side of the chasm. (Why are there so many foxes :O)_


_Sally gives a whoot of triumph, followed a second later by the realisation of what was said.
'Yea......
.....
.....oh poop!'_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Laura runs to Roxanne and watches on as the "fight" continues.
> 
> "Just like my mom..."
> 
> (Oh goodness me, these were originally two different versions of Laura. One from a sci-fi RP, and one from a present day RP. Whatever, this ain't a cannon fight, they can be the same for a while. Just expect some magic and sci-fi tech shenanigans. I guess time is wobbly woobly)


I didn't do it this time


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

_Sally, resigned that she has once again done something rather daft, decides to make the best of the situation and fulfil her new role as bridge guardian. She rummages through her satchel to find something to use as a weapon. Although her nail clippers are very sharp they are a little short ranged. Finally finding an empty wine bottle she for some reason put in there, she takes station to guard the bridge.
(And hopes any challengers will agree to a dance-off)_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

With the queen free, ive no reason to watch mortal strife. If anyone needs me, ill be in the jacuzzi. You're invited 
, your majesty


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

_Soul blinked a bit, watching the new Guardian of the bridge take over now. He was a bit lost, but eager at the same time. Curiously, he waited to see what would happen, smiling a little.

"Huh.....so, did they trade places now?....," the Pikachu wondered out loud, smiling  a bit._


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

_"I'M FREE! I'M FREE!" The Queen exclaimed  brightly and dusted down her rather  ruffled and dirtied dress before standing aside and picking up her mighty skillet pan._


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 11, 2020)

"Well, that was rather unexpected. Now what happens?"

Roxanne asks, pouring Laura some tea as she situation develops for the more interesting.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"I will be asking nicely, only once. Please move aside. I must get home to mio casa before these berries spoil to make jam." Aurelia called out to the queen. 


(The entire Bradanska family are foxes, and have been since 2010. XD)


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "I will be asking nicely, only once. Please move aside. I must get home to mio casa before these berries spoil to make jam." Aurelia called out to the queen.
> 
> 
> (The entire Bradanska family are foxes, and have been since 2010. XD)


_Sally as the new guardian is left with no choice but to bar your way.
'I'm sorry but under the terms of magic that bind me to this bridge I cannot let you pass. We must face eachother in combat, if you lose you must return from whence you came, or be cast into the bottomless chasm. However if you win you must take my place until a champion bests you.'
She waves the bottle she is holding in a semi threatening manner then decided it looks daft and discards it in favour of a semi crouch.
*"None shall pass!"*
Sally is somewhat delighted to find the bridge imparts 'Booming Voice' on its guardian._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally as the new guardian is left with no choice but to bar your way.
> 'I'm sorry but under the terms of magic that bind me to this bridge I cannot let you pass. We must face eachother in combat, if you lose you must return from whence you came, or be cast into the bottomless chasm. However if you win you must take my place until a champion bests you.'
> She waves the bottle she is holding in a semi threatening manner then decided it looks daft and discards it in favour of a semi crouch.
> *"None shall pass!"*
> Sally is somewhat delighted to find the bridge imparts 'Booming Voice' on its guardian._


*scroll suddenly appears, opens to reveal...*

"Your free trial of booming voice has expired, would you like to subscribe for 87 gold a month?"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"Whence I came? I came on the side of the bridge I'm trying to cross idiota! But si, I shall take this duel..." She said as she would walk over and put her basket down before she moved over. 

_Suddenly the vixen would grin as around her her hair would begin to widely fly up as if a maelstrom, her eyes would begin to glow bright red as she would begin to lift up off the ground and even her dress would begin to flow upwards. While anyone with a sense for magic, would possibly deduce that she was mystical in nature, there was another thing about her. Did she have some form of psychic potential? _


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

Should I blow the whistle @Skittles  ?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Should I blow the whistle @Skittles  ?


(-Returns with popcorn- Not yet. No one had broken the golden rules. )


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Whence I came? I came on the side of the bridge I'm trying to cross idiota! But si, I shall take this duel..." She said as she would walk over and put her basket down before she moved over.
> 
> _Suddenly the vixen would grin as around her her hair would begin to widely fly up as if a maelstrom, her eyes would begin to glow bright red as she would begin to lift up off the ground and even her dress would begin to flow upwards. While anyone with a sense for magic, would possibly deduce that she was mystical in nature, there was another thing about her. Did she have some form of psychic potential? _
> 
> View attachment 96179


_Sally raises an eyebrow, she knows she is horribly outmatched, however simply saying 'You win!' isn't in her nature. With a mighty effort she summons every last bit of her magic reserves and points her finger at her opponent. There is a faint 'twang' as Aurelia's knicker elastic snaps. Exhausted by the effort Sally collapses to her knees but manages a defiant grin.
'Ha! Consider yourself.... inconvenienced!'_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

"Di cazzo?" She let out as her eyes opened up after realizing what happened.

_She would frantically try to use her own telekinesis in the most amusing of ways, to keep her own panties up and in place as she would then  land back on the ground and was seemingly holding her groin area and pelvis with her dress._

"Grrr! I will be back!" She said as she frantically tries to look for a tree nearby to make undergarment repairs.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

*ear flicks towards the distant twang, sprints to catch a glimpse*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

checks water level... ...

well i have fully and seemingly unstoppably clogged the drain but it seems progress us slow


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> checks water level... ...
> 
> well i have fully and seemingly unstoppably clogged the drain but it seems progress us slow


*gets a plunger*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 11, 2020)

"My turn!" Laura exclaims. She sends her mom (@TR273) a gif in a text message and waits to see if Sally can figure out how to send one back.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> *gets a plunger*


there is no fixing the plug i tried...
...

i wanted to close it not make it stuck... but things did not go as planed


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> there is no fixing the plug i tried...
> ...
> 
> i wanted to close it not make it stuck... but things did not go as planed


Its an enchanted plunger... don't ask


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Its an enchanted plunger... don't ask



the pipe caved in on itself and got filled with dirt

...

i am planing on replaceing the pipe after this over, but the materials are on the other side of the bridge so i have to get across to get them


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> the pipe caved in on itself and got filled with dirt
> 
> ...
> 
> i am planing on replaceing the pipe after this over, but the materials are on the other side of the bridge so i have to get across to get them


... DAFUQ?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> ... DAFUQ?



its very broken and needs to be replaced(also me fixing it requires being on the other side of the bridge, which is being guarded so we cannot pass)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> its very broken and needs to be replaced(also me fixing it requires being on the other side of the bridge, which is being guarded so we cannot pass)


I can take you across... for a price


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

I will just wait for the place to flood enough to swim across


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> I will just wait for the place to flood enough to swim across


Fair enough, but I see plenty of creatures appearing the water


----------



## ben909 (Dec 11, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Fair enough, but I see plenty of creatures appearing the water



also a water creature so i should be fine


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 11, 2020)

"Does anyone here actually have the foggiest idea what they're up to? I've seen less crossed wires in a Soviet Fusebox..."

Roxanne tuts, pouring some more tea, adding some honey for sweetness and nibbling on a biscuit, rolling her eyes at the madness below.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

ben909 said:


> also a water creature so i should be fine


Either way, you're prey


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 11, 2020)

(Until the current combatants are finished. Im just a side show)


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "My turn!" Laura exclaims. She sends her mom (@TR273) a gif in a text message and waits to see if Sally can figure out how to send one back.


_Sally's phone pings. She checks it to see a message from Laura 'Hey Mom, You've got yourself into another fine mess. For fun I challenge you to .gif wars.
'
Sally looks across at her with a knowing smile and hits 'Reply' 





_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 12, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "Does anyone here actually have the foggiest idea what they're up to? I've seen less crossed wires in a Soviet Fusebox..."
> 
> Roxanne tuts, pouring some more tea, adding some honey for sweetness and nibbling on a biscuit, rolling her eyes at the madness below.



"My mom is a piece of work... As is the queen. And I think the bridge must be cursed or something... Normally mom would just cross at this point." Laura looks just as confused as Roxanne when here phone buzzes. There is a message from Sally. 'Hi, Laura! YOU'RE ON!"



TR273 said:


> _Sally's phone pings. She checks it to see a message from Laura 'Hey Mom, You've got yourself into another fine mess. For fun I challenge you to .gif wars.
> '
> Sally looks across at her with a knowing smile and hits 'Reply'
> View attachment 96202
> _


Laura hits reply. "Look ma! it's you!"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 12, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "My mom is a piece of work... As is the queen. And I think the bridge must be cursed or something... Normally mom would just cross at this point." Laura looks just as confused as Roxanne when here phone buzzes. There is a message from Sally. 'Hi, Laura! YOU'RE ON!"
> 
> 
> Laura hits reply. "Look ma! it's you!"


_Hmm....



_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 12, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Hmm....
> View attachment 96255_



"...Roxanne (@fawlkes) my mom is tattooed on Tony the Tiger's chest... this is too much..." Laura closes her phone and decides to focus on the tea she has been offered.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

_Sally surveys the collection of furs standing around the end of the bridge. She waits for another challenge, hopefully one she will lose to so she can join Laura and @fawlkes for some tea._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally surveys the collection of furs standing around the end of the bridge. She waits for another challenge, hopefully one she will lose to so she can join Laura and @fawlkes for some tea._



Aurelia wasn't defeated? )


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

*steps on bridge just to see the gaurdians reaction*


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Aurelia wasn't defeated? )


(Not to my knowledge, I thought she had withdrawn for the moment to make emergency knicker repairs)


Arnak_Drago said:


> *steps on bridge just to see the gaurdians reaction*


_Sally puts her hands on her hips and gives you a quizzical look._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> (Not to my knowledge, I thought she had withdrawn for the moment to make emergency knicker repairs)
> 
> _Sally puts her hands on her hips and gives you a quizzical look._



(Yeah, but she's far from defeated. XD)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> (Not to my knowledge, I thought she had withdrawn for the moment to make emergency knicker repairs)
> 
> _Sally puts her hands on her hips and gives you a quizzical look._


I am a weary traveler, may I pass?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Yeah, but she's far from defeated. XD)


(To be honest I wasn't expecting snapping her elastic to work )


Arnak_Drago said:


> I am a weary traveler, may I pass?


_Nope! Them's the rules.
Unless of course you beat me in some form of combat/challenge/test of wits/egg and spoon race. But even then you can't cross, for you will take my place as guardian until such time as you are defeated._


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

@Emyrelda Seoni ;

"Your mother seems to be fitting into the role of bridge guardian rather well. Curious to see how she does here, don't you?"


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> (To be honest I wasn't expecting snapping her elastic to work )
> 
> _Nope! Them's the rules.
> Unless of course you beat me in some form of combat/challenge/test of wits/egg and spoon race. But even then you can't cross, for you will take my place as guardian until such time as you are defeated._


Fine, *splits into three identical copies* guess the real one and you win


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Fine, *splits into three identical copies* guess the real one and you win


_Sally ponders the three seemingly identical individuals now standing before her, the temptation to just point and say 'This One' is huge, however she has a job to do and she will do it properly.
'Just guess?' She asks addressing the one in the middle for the sake of expediency. 'There's no clever little key like one of you always speaks truth, one tells lies and the last speaks only in limericks or something?'_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally ponders the three seemingly identical individuals now standing before her, the temptation to just point and say 'This One' is huge, however she has a job to do and she will do it properly.
> 'Just guess?' She asks addressing the one in the middle for the sake of expediency. 'There's no clever little key like one of you always speaks truth, one tells lies and the last speaks only in limericks or something?'_


Nope. Only one is real, the other two are merely illusions


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

"Well that's a bloody boring way of approaching it... _'Ooo, one in three chance, nope, no clues'... _Boo! Boo I say!"

The tea drinking vixen on the sidelines voices her disapproval of the very unsporting manner in which this challenger is presenting himself.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "Well that's a bloody boring way of approaching it... _'Ooo, one in three chance, nope, no clues'... _Boo! Boo I say!"
> 
> The tea drinking vixen on the sidelines voices her disapproval of the very unsporting manner in which this challenger is presenting himself.


*ears flick, the three speak in unison* I care little for your quips, this is as weak as I can go.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Nope. Only one is real, the other two are merely illusions


_Sally turns away for a moment and walks back to the centre of the bridge.
'I suppose it doesn't really count as 'guessing' if I lob a rock at you to see if it sails through you?' she commented while looking out over the chasm._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally turns away for a moment and walks back to the centre of the bridge.
> 'I suppose it doesn't really count as 'guessing' if I lob a rock at you to see if it sails through you?' she commented while looking out over the chasm._


Unfortunately, the stone will appear to strike me, but in reality it is no more


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

"So, what the chap is saying, is that he's not been able to think of a fair way in which you are allowed to guess, and is putting it entirely down to random chance!"

The vixen calls, a little snootily from the ridge. This was getting amusing now.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Unfortunately, the stone will appear to strike me, but in reality it is no more


_'And I suppose each of you share the same knowledge and could therefore answer correctly any question regarding your personal history I asked, not that I know anything about you anyway' Sally mused as she walked over to the other side of the bridge._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "So, what the chap is saying, is that he's not been able to think of a fair way in which you are allowed to guess, and is putting it entirely down to random chance!"
> 
> The vixen calls, a little snootily from the ridge. This was getting amusing now.


I may be unfair in that aspect, but I am a man of my word if she chooses correctly


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _'And I suppose each of you share the same knowledge and could therefore answer correctly any question regarding your personal history I asked, not that I know anything about you anyway' Sally mused as she walked over to the other side of the bridge._


`all three nod*


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

"I don't know if you have realised this, darling, but your challenger has got this challenge backwards! As the challenger, it is up to he to face whatever you put in front of him, not the other way around... as such, you can simply ignore him until he gets bored and pisses off!"

The young vixen calls out; perhaps helpfully, perhaps just to stir the pot a little.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "I don't know if you have realised this, darling, but your challenger has got this challenge backwards! As the challenger, it is up to he to face whatever you put in front of him, not the other way around... as such, you can simply ignore him until he gets bored and pisses off!"
> 
> The young vixen calls out; perhaps helpfully, perhaps just to stir the pot a little.


We mages are easily bored and delight in messing with mortals, even so called bridge guardians


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> `all three nod*


_'Fine.' Sally agrees 'Let's leave it to fate to choose.' She pulls a six sided die from her bag.
'On a 1 or a 2 it's the left one, 3 or 4 the middle, and a 5 or 6 the right, and if it lands on a corner it's a draw and I pick the next challenge.'
She rolls the die.
(There will now be a short intermission while a die is rolled)


"'Five!' so I'll pick the one on the right"_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

*two disappear, leaving the one on the right* unorthodox ill admit, but as a man of my word, I accept defeat.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

"Smashing guess, sweetness. Absolutely smashing"

The vixen gives a short round of applause, before topping off the tea.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> *two disappear, leaving the one on the right* unorthodox ill admit, but as a man of my word, I accept defeat.


_Sally nods to her defeated opponent, then returns to the centre of the bridge. She sighs then waves to @fawlkes and Laura .
'Cooeee!!! Since I can't come over there could one of you be a darling and bring me a tea over please?'_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Sally nods to her defeated opponent, then returns to the centre of the bridge. She sighs then waves to @fawlkes and Laura .
> 'Cooeee!!! Since I can't come over there could one of you be a darling and bring me a tea over please?'_


The queen will be disappointed with me...


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 13, 2020)

Since @Emyrelda Seoni is snout deep in her writing right now, Roxanne rises and makes her way down to the bridge, bearing a tray of tea and scones.

"Here we are, oh mighty guardian of the bridge. You have nothing to fear from I!"


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 13, 2020)

I believe I see rare alchemy ingredients growing deep within this chasm. Perhaps I'll stick around and see if I can. Pluck some


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Since @Emyrelda Seoni is snout deep in her writing right now, Roxanne rises and makes her way down to the bridge, bearing a tray of tea and scones.
> 
> "Here we are, oh mighty guardian of the bridge. You have nothing to fear from I!"


_Sally smiles in thanks. Then swallows a scone whole.
'Thanks, that filled a hole.'
She thinks for a moment then rummages in her bag for a moment.
'Could you give this to my daughter when you go back?'
She passes you a gold pendant with a deep purple amethyst set in it.
'It's something of a family heirloom I keep meaning to give it to her but circumstances keep conspiring to keep us apart.'


_


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2020)

_Sally stays limber by practicing her moves.
(Totally not an excuse to wiggle her butt.)_


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2020)

Checks water level again

... much higher but still not enough for battling


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Checks water level again
> 
> ... much higher but still not enough for battling


And not enough to reach the wither root. I'd fly down but the fllapping of my wings may damage the root


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2020)

Retreats and waits for water level


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2020)

_Sips tea, snarls at a passing NPC._


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

_Skates past the bridge, not going on it and does an epic kick flip before continuing on... Wait did he just take someone's wallet?_


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 14, 2020)

"Laura, sweetheart, would you be upset if I left you for your mother? She's got quite the figure for a vixen her age."

Roxanne teases @Emyrelda Seoni .

"Or, should I just pour more tea and see who is next up?"


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> _Skates past the bridge, not going on it and does an epic kick flip before continuing on... Wait did he just take someone's wallet?_


*warps you back* denied


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> *warps you back* denied


_The wallet is long gone, but the epic shredding continues!_


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> _The wallet is long gone, but the epic shredding continues!_


I'm afraid you're in violation of @Skittles  rules


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I'm afraid you're in violation of @Skittles  rules


Rules were made to be broken, old man. _Epic kick flip_


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 14, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I'm afraid you're in violation of @Skittles  rules


As are you - this was discussed before. No godmoding ;P

(I'm just going to use one of my sergal characters here. Because none of my others fit the bill for this type of RP)

The fabric of reality, for a split second, bent slightly out of place. A caleidoscope of colours, a shimmering in the air, and after a moment shorter than the blink of an eye, it reverted back to its usual state, and in its place, a sergal stood.
His fur was a mix of dark colours, black down his back, and dark brown on his front. he was tall, peaking over two metres, his build was average, for his species, his tail long, the tip fluffy. He was clad in a dark, black suit with flowing arm sections, his arms by his side, the left arm at a slight angle, almost as if it was damaged or less mobile than its counterpart. His head swivelled left to right and his dark, red eyes surveyed the scene, the bridge guardian, everyone at both sides of the bridge.
He took a step towards the bridge, and then, with a distanced expression and a gravelly voice, intoned
"Do continue."


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> As are you - this was discussed before. No godmoding ;P
> 
> (I'm just going to use one of my sergal characters here. Because none of my others fit the bill for this type of RP)
> 
> ...


I tried not to, but smex whizzed through without even acknowledging the guardian.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Rules were made to be broken, old man. _Epic kick flip_


*drops your wheel bolts*


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

(I'm just gonna go, ill be back once I'm not so spacy)


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "Laura, sweetheart, would you be upset if I left you for your mother? She's got quite the figure for a vixen her age."
> 
> Roxanne teases @Emyrelda Seoni .
> 
> "Or, should I just pour more tea and see who is next up?"


_Sally throws Roxanne a wink, her hearing is also pretty good for her age. 'Darling you flatter me.' She calls out with a smile.
And then performs a fire dance for your entertainment, and the entertainment of all around because...that's what she does._


----------



## Skittles (Dec 14, 2020)

_The Queen, having been sunning herself in a deckchair off to the side of the bridge lifted her sunglasses and shot a withering stare towards the offender's who dared to violate the sacred rules of the bridge. "Who needs punting?!" She growled softly yet with an unmistakable tone of authority and the threat of impending comic violence._


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

*


Skittles said:


> _The Queen, having been sunning herself in a deckchair off to the side of the bridge lifted her sunglasses and shot a withering stare towards the offender's who dared to violate the sacred rules of the bridge. "Who needs punting?!" She growled softly yet with an unmistakable tone of authority and the threat of impending comic violence._


*Head low* ... *points at @Smexy Likeok4  * they did it


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> I tried not to, but smex whizzed through without even acknowledging the guardian.


(It did mention "Skate past the bridge, but not going on it", as in I never went onto the bridge. You're welcome to reread it.)


Arnak_Drago said:


> *drops your wheel bolts*


_The skateboard comes to a halt as it breaks on the floor, the demonic entity stands there looking down at it, seemingly disappointed._
Damn... I shall acquire some imp to fix it for me... _He takes the board and throws it away and walks away from the bridge._


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 14, 2020)

the sergal observes the entertainment on the bridge with an expression of distanced amusement, observing the fire sticks' rotation with his eyes, then observing the vixen wielding them. The bridge guardian. She must be a formidable enemy, for no-one to have passed yet. However, for now, he would not test her. He was not here to test the resolve of those opposing him. He was here to pass excess time, not to engage in the squabbles of these people.
he turned sideways and strode through the grass to the deckchair close by.
"Squrilf." he said quietly to the person occupying the deckchair "What is this place?"


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> (It did mention "Skate past the bridge, but not going on it", as in I never went onto the bridge. You're welcome to reread it.)
> 
> _The skateboard comes to a halt as it breaks on the floor, the demonic entity stands there looking down at it, seemingly disappointed._
> Damn... I shall acquire some imp to fix it for me... _He takes the board and throws it away and walks away from the bridge._


There's a chasm though


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> There's a chasm though


Yes, that's what a bridge goes over.
There is land that connects to it, y'know so you can get onto the bridge to cross said chasm.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2020)

(I'll just add to this that I assume there is a road paralleling the chasm on each side)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

I fecking give...


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

(So far, ive made a complete ass of myself... why am I always unlucky & stupid on my birthday)


----------



## Skittles (Dec 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> the sergal observes the entertainment on the bridge with an expression of distanced amusement, observing the fire sticks' rotation with his eyes, then observing the vixen wielding them. The bridge guardian. She must be a formidable enemy, for no-one to have passed yet. However, for now, he would not test her. He was not here to test the resolve of those opposing him. He was here to pass excess time, not to engage in the squabbles of these people.
> he turned sideways and strode through the grass to the deckchair close by.
> "Squrilf." he said quietly to the person occupying the deckchair "What is this place?"


_The Queen looked up at the sergal. "Well it's the bridge isn't it.. It goes from here the there and back again." She smirked. "The guardian." She nodded over to the fox. "Has to prevent anyone crossing it. If they are defeated. The challenger takes their place. Fun no?" She sniggered and reached down to pick up her sex on the beach cocktail._


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

TR273 said:


> (I'll just add to this that I assume there is a road paralleling the chasm on each side)


I assumed something along those lines, since that would be how random NPCs may show up and walk past and such.


Arnak_Drago said:


> (So far, ive made a complete ass of myself... why am I always unlucky & stupid on my birthday)


It happens to the best of us. And I was kinda an ass.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I assumed something along those lines, since that would be how random NPCs may show up and walk past and such.
> 
> It happens to the best of us. And I was kinda an ass.


I was confused


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 14, 2020)

Skittles said:


> _The Queen looked up at the sergal. "Well it's the bridge isn't it.. It goes from here the there and back again." She smirked. "The guardian." She nodded over to the fox. "Has to prevent anyone crossing it. If they are defeated. The challenger takes their place. Fun no?" She sniggered and reached down to pick up her sex on the beach cocktail._


He cocked his head momentarily. "This is odd." He remarked, a distanced frown flittering over his expression. "but then, many things that happen are odd." he rubbed his left paw slightly with his right, before looking at the bridge, then back at the squirlf in the chair. "It is like an endless cycle, yes. what is desired will not be achieved and if it is achieved, it is not what was desired, yes. A circle of frustration, in semblance of the circle of life. Can it be broken? We do not know" he smirked at the queen for a moment, his eyes dancing with an unknown humor "Yes, this will be interesting to watch."


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 14, 2020)

I just imagined all of this and I'm laughing, because I once again forgot my sonas height is 8"7 (irl I'm 5"9)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 14, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> "Laura, sweetheart, would you be upset if I left you for your mother? She's got quite the figure for a vixen her age."
> 
> Roxanne teases @Emyrelda Seoni .
> 
> "Or, should I just pour more tea and see who is next up?"



"Seems you have a type..." Laura jests. "And thanks for the tea!... By the way, what did she give you down there? I couldn't see."


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 14, 2020)

Roxanne gasps suddenly, fishing in her pockets and producing the locket with the amethyst set in the middle.

"Sorry sweetness; I was so caught up in the madness, I almost entirely forgot about this. She said she's been trying to give you this for years, but you always seem to miss one another."

She deposits the necklace in Laura's paws.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 15, 2020)

_Sally keeps sharp with a little shadow boxing. Her movements are smooth and well coordinated. Becoming bored with the exercise she engages in a little tap dancing to pass the time._


----------



## TR273 (Dec 20, 2020)

_Becoming thirsty Sally leaves the bridge on automatic, puts a table in the middle of the bridge, places a small brass bell on it and leaves a note saying 'Please Ring For Guardian.' 
She wanders over to @Emyrelda Seoni and @fawlkes .
'Any chance of another tea?' she asks hopefully._


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 20, 2020)

TR273 said:


> _Become thirsty Sally leaves the bridge on automatic, puts a table in the middle of the bridge, places a small brass bell on it and leaves a note saying 'Please Ring For Guardian.'
> She wanders over to @Emyrelda Seoni and @fawlkes .
> 'Any chance of another tea?' she asks hopefully._



"Is it for the undefeated guardian of the bridge? Or my mother?" Laura asks as she pours some tea for Sally.

"Also thanks for returning the pendant. I thought I lost it after you gave it to me in Germany."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 20, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "Is it for the undefeated guardian of the bridge? Or my mother?" Laura asks as she pours some tea for Sally.
> 
> "Also thanks for returning the pendant. I thought I lost it after you gave it to me in Germany."


_'Simply as your mum.' Sally smiles.
'And as for the pendant, it always seems to find its way back...odd when I think about it.'_


----------

